# "Six Feet Under" c'est fini...



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Puisque de temps &#224; autres certains parlent de leurs s&#233;ries pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es je m'suis dit que je devrais voir o&#249; en est une de mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;es : "Six Feet Under"

La s&#233;rie est finie (derni&#232;re saison achev&#233;e) 
Eh bien je trouve que l&#224;, c'est les boules ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, Bompi, je t'aime bien, 
mais je dois dire a nouveau (car c'est pas la premiere fois que &#231;a arrive...)
quand on cite la fin d'une serie, livre, film ou que sais-je, on evite de donner un element important de la fin...merci...


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Bin oui mais, en m&#234;me temps, cette BIP survient dans l'ant&#233;p&#233;nulti&#232;me &#233;pisode, ce me semble ... donc ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait la fin   
Et d'ailleurs le dernier &#233;pisode a l'air savoureux.
Cela dit, je te pr&#233;sente toutes mes confuses 

(perso, je m'en fiche compl&#232;tement de savoir la fin avant le d&#233;but : &#231;a ne m'a jamais g&#234;n&#233; en rien, m&#234;me dans des thrillers, polars, histoires diverses, n'importe)
(en plus, j'ai plut&#244;t l'impression que sur MacG&#233;, on est du genre &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rer Alias ou quelque succ&#233;dan&#233; X-filesque de th&#233;orie du complot ...)
(mais promis, j'essayerai de ne plus le faire  )


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

J'aimerais un r&#233;sum&#233; des &#233;pisodes pr&#233;c&#233;dents


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Gros malin 

Bin ... il suffit d'aller sur le site de HBO (d'ailleurs bien mieux fait que les sites habituels des cha&#238;nes de TV), d'aller dans 'original series' et l&#224;, devant tes yeux &#233;merveill&#233;s s'ouvre la perspective de lire le synopsis de chacun des &#233;pisodes des cinq saisons. En France nous n'avons vu que les quatre premi&#232;res.

Si (r&#233;ellement) tu ne connais pas : c'est l'histoire d'une famille d'_undertakers_ sur la c&#244;te ouest des &#201;tazunidam&#233;rik (donc des croque-mort). Le p&#232;re meurt au d&#233;but du premier &#233;pisode de la s&#233;rie. Et on voit la famille &#233;voluer au gr&#233; des (in)fortunes. C'est tr&#232;s bien fait : belle image, bonne bande-son (pas omnipr&#233;sente), bons sc&#233;narios, bons acteurs etc. Une qualit&#233; pas m&#234;me concevable de ce c&#244;t&#233;-ci de l'Atlantique, dirait-on (sauf au Royaume-Uni). Surtout c'est sensible ET intelligent. Bref, pour peu que l'on se prenne au jeu, c'est le pied.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

C'était une excellente série.


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2005)

Bompi.. BIP!!! 

Si d&#233;j&#224; t'avais un Spoiler en gros &#231;a aurais &#233;t&#233; sympa. Et si en plus tu n'avais pas mis l'info principale dans le titre &#231;a aurais aussi &#233;t&#233; sympa.

Ton but en postant ce message c'est quoi. Dire "moi j'ai vu la fin, elle m'as foutu les boules et je vous emmerdes tous en vous la r&#233;v&#233;lant alors que vous n'avez s&#251;rement pas tout vu.

Non, franchement, t'es un sacr&#233; BIP!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

*Vous voulez savoir*
que JR, l'horrible affreux JR il se colle un pruneau dans la cafetière à la fin du dernier épisode de Dallas?

Oui parce qu'à la fin de la série JR est déprimé parce que la famille est toute éparpillée et se dit que tout est de sa faute. 
Alors à ce moment, il rencontre un ange dans le miroir de sa chambre (qui est un ange de l'enfer mais on ne le comprend pas tout de suite) qui lui fait comprendre et voir ce qu'aurait été la vie de la famille Ewing s'il n'avait jamais existé. Que des gros loosers.

Et à la fin , il ouvre le tiroir de la commode à côté de son lit, prend un revolver, se le met sur la tempe. Il hésite. Et puis l'ange de la mort le regarde à travers le miroir avec des yeux qui deviennent rouge et lui dit : "fais-le !".
Alors JR il tire.

À ce moment-là, Bobby (et pas le nountchak), lui, rentre à l'instant à Southfork (et pas Southpark), sort de son coupé Mercedes 500 SL et entend la détonation.
Il se met alors à courir jusqu'à la chambrette de JR et s'exclame en ouvrant la porte : "OH MON DIEU !"

Paf, clap final, générique. Tout est terminé.




:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2005)

Vous remarquerez que j'ai fais un peu de m&#233;nage.
Un minimum de politesse et de respect des autres est conseill&#233; sur ce forum m&#234;me si Bompi a &#233;t&#233; balou sur ce coup l&#224;.

Bref je laisse ouvert un moment mais je fermerais si &#231;a d&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re ou si vous r&#233;v&#233;lez la fin aux autres.


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Je savais pas que regarder des série ça rendait nerveux...perso j'ai pas de télé... 

éventuellement CocoaJT .... 

Bonne série


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Bompi.. BIP!!!
> 
> Si déjà t'avais un Spoiler en gros ça aurais été sympa. Et si en plus tu n'avais pas mis l'info principale dans le titre ça aurais aussi été sympa.
> 
> ...



Je comprends bien que ça puisse un peu contrarier et je m'en suis excusé. De plus le modo a fait un habile travail de rectification (un peu comme cette photo de dirigeants communistes où ils disparaissent au fur et à mesure des changements de politique et des disgrâces  ).

Pour en revenir à la série : je ne l'ai pas vue, cette dernière saison, j'ai simplement feuilleté le site de HBO, comme indiqué. Aucune volonté de faire le malin.

Maintenant, puisque, en dépit des corrections de notre cher modo, je vois bien que je suis un peu pris à partie (je suis un BIP !), je tiens à dire que je trouve cette attitude plutôt étrange, voire un brin infantile.
Si un objet est créé avec talent (film, roman, pièce de théâtre, ce qu'on voudra), connaître la fin importe peu. Ce qui importe c'est le style, comment c'est raconté, la transition entre événements,
le jeu des acteurs.

Évidemment, quand le seul intérêt sont les péripéties, pourquoi pas (et encore) mais dans un objet télévisuel aussi bien imaginé et réalisé et dont la vocation n'est certes pas le suspense (ce n'est ni 24 ni Alias), franchement, cela ne vaut pas le coup de s'énerver.

Je suppose que si je dis que Don Quichotte calanche à la fin du roman, que Mme Bovary itou, que Sherlock Holmes "ressucite", que James Bond tue le vilain ou que Vin Diesel tue le vilain, que le Titanic coule etc. cela t'empêchera de lire ou voir les livres et films concernés ...

J'écoute souvent le "Masque et la Plume" et certaines fois, ils en sont réduits à ne plus rien raconter de l'histoire (à peine le tout début) simplement parce que des auditeurs leur mette la pression de cette même façon. Tsss ...


----------



## ginette107 (30 Octobre 2005)

Je comprend que le talent narratif ait beaucoup d'importance, que dans titanic la fin tu la connais, etc...
Cependant le talent narratif perd en saveur si on te dit la fin avant  
Après tu t'es excusé  et peut être que pour toi cela n'a pas d'importance de connaître la fin, dans ce cas tu aurais du annoncer fin de six feet under avis aux amateurs un truc dans le genre car en effet d'autres sont comme toi et sans foute d'avoir la fin :rateau: 


Perso je m'en fous j'ai vu les 5 saisons de six feet under mais j'avoue que les derniers épisodes auraient perdu en saveur si l'on m'avait révélé la fin


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

c'est un point de vue qui se défend... cependant tu ne parles que d'oeuvres qui sont passées dans le domaine public...

j'ai pris un grand plaisir à découvrir "Fight Club" à l'écran et à me faire manipuler par le réalisateur... si j'avais su la fin avant... j'aurais eu moins de plaisir, et je trouve que c'est gâcher le travail du réalisateur...
pareil si tu va voir "sixième sens" et que dès la 2eme scène on te dit "il est mort!" le film n'a plus d'interet!

la forme est importante, mais elle est au service du fond et c'est toujours lui qui prévaut. Pense à tous ces films qui si la fin est révéllée à une personne qui ne l' a jamais vu perd toute sa saveur... j'ai parlé de Fight Club, mais la liste est longue (usual suspects, memento, the Game, la plupart des films noirs et des polars.... )

raconter la fin du film ou du livre à quelqu'un est terriblement frustrant... quel plaisir d'essayer de dénouer l'intrigue à travers des faits anodins, d'essayer de deviner qui se cache derrière la voix trafiquée, qui manipule qui ... C'est là le principal plaisir qu'on peut retirer de ces genres à mon gout, et c'est manquer de respect à l'auteur ou au réalisateur de démonter leur oeuvre en mettant à jour leurs ficelles et le dessert!


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Question de point de vue, &#233;videmment.
Mais j'ai vu Memento plusieurs fois et je me laisse manipuler avec plaisir &#224; chaque. J'ai vu Psychose une bonne dizaine de fois et Alfred r&#233;ussit &#224; me faire fr&#233;mir &#224; chaque fois.

Cela me rappelle ce brave Lelouch racontant &#224; la presse (et au d&#233;but de son film !) qu'il ne faut pas en raconter la fin ... Bof ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Juste une réaction (je ne reviendrai pas sur le malentendu et autres bizarreries qui ont l'air d'avoir eu lieu ici, toute façon j'ai pas tout compris de bon matin :rateau: ) ... donc je disais juste une réaction :

 ben j'ai bien les boules parce que moi Six Feet under j'aimais beaucoup !

Là j'attends alors l'ultime saison 5 :love: sur une chaîne câblée (quand ils veulent hein :mouais: )


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Juste une réaction (je ne reviendrai pas sur le malentendu et autres bizarreries qui ont l'air d'avoir eu lieu ici, toute façon j'ai pas tout compris de bon matin :rateau: ) ... donc je disais juste une réaction :
> 
> ben j'ai bien les boules parce que moi Six Feet under j'aimais beaucoup !
> 
> Là j'attends alors l'ultime saison 5 :love: sur une chaîne câblée (quand ils veulent hein :mouais: )


Woaaa tu crains !!! Fallait pas dire que c'était fini, tu brises tout le suspense  
Je sais, ma plaisanterie est nulle 

Ce sera sur Jimmy bientôt en multilingue ... et sur F2 dans 10 ans à 2h du matin en VF (F2, ce sont des gens qui n'aiment pas la qualité, apparemment).


----------



## Philippe (30 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si un objet est créé avec talent (film, roman, pièce de théâtre, ce qu'on voudra), connaître la fin importe peu. Ce qui importe c'est le style, comment c'est raconté, la transition entre événements, le jeu des acteurs.
> Évidemment, quand le seul intérêt sont les péripéties, pourquoi pas (et encore) mais dans un objet télévisuel aussi bien imaginé et réalisé et dont la vocation n'est certes pas le suspense (ce n'est ni 24 ni Alias), franchement, cela ne vaut pas le coup de s'énerver.


Tout à fait d'accord, notamment avec ton premier paragraphe. Mais il est vrai que la plupart préfèrent ne pas s'entendre révéler la fin surtout s'il s'agit (par exemple) d'une série à suspense.



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> (en plus, j'ai plutôt l'impression que sur MacGé, on est du genre à préférer Alias ou quelque succédané X-filesque de théorie du complot...)


Personnellement, je n'ai aucun _a priori_, ni positif ni négatif. J'ai ma propre conception de la "qualité" et c'est cette qualité qui m'intéresse. J'ai toujours été amateur de séries télé où j'ai trouvé cette "qualité" ; aujourd'hui j'aime beaucoup Alias et 24 heures chrono, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je n'aimerai pas Six feet under.
Au prix où sont les DVDs, ça ne vaudrait pas la peine de les acheter pour ne les regarder qu'une seule fois. Je suis convaincu qu'on peut revoir une série comme Alias si on l'a aimée une première fois (peut-être pour l'aspect "suspense"), on l'aimera autrement mais tout autant, même en en connaissant la fin, si on la visionne une seconde fois, peut-être cette fois pour d'autres raisons : "style" comme tu disais, réalisation, jeu des acteurs, "rétro-actes"... Ce n'est pas parce qu'une série comme Alias est une série à suspense que sa seule qualité soit le suspense !
Ph.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Woaaa tu crains !!! Fallait pas dire que c'était fini, tu brises tout le suspense
> Je sais, ma plaisanterie est nulle


Et oh moi j'savais rien je débarque parce que bon "*Six Feet Under*" accroc comme je suis mon sang ne fait qu'un tour ! 

Et là tu m'annonces que tout est fini entre nous comme ça direct sur un forum :mouais:
 t'as d'la chance je suis d'extrême bonne humeur aujourd'hui :love: 

Juste en passant : moi non plus je n'aime pas qu'on me dise ce qui va se passer 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera sur Jimmy bientôt en multilingue ... et sur F2 dans 10 ans à 2h du matin en VF (F2, ce sont des gens qui n'aiment pas la qualité, apparemment).


Ah no no no pas de V.F. comment on peut faire :sick: ?
Un jour je suis tombée sur *Les Sopranos* en V.F. :affraid: mon dieu quelle horreur ces voix qu'ils leur avaient collé ! 
En attendant la suite de *Six feet under* ... ce soir c'est *The Shield *! :love:

ben ouais je l'avais dit je suis complètement accroc :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

je viens de finir la saison IV...:rose: plus qu'une est c'est fini ! 
Perso je n'ai pas vu le post qui révélai la fin sinon je pense que...   

enfin six feet under restera six feet under !!   

mais les séries avec 12 saisons on s'en lasse a la fin...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais les séries avec 12 saisons on s'en lasse a la fin...


Oui c'est vrai  mais bon on s'y attache aux personnages :rose:

j'en profite pour dire que ceux qui ne savent pas (encore) quoi m'offrir à Noël ben je n'ai encore aucun coffret de cette série 


:mouais: commne ça je rêve ? 

 y'à pas d'mal à ça !


----------



## ginette107 (30 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir la saison IV...:rose: plus qu'une est c'est fini !
> Perso je n'ai pas vu le post qui révélai la fin sinon je pense que...
> 
> enfin six feet under restera six feet under !!
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi on est triste quand on finit la saison 5   , on se dit que l'on est pas près de retrouver une série d'une telle qualité  
Mais mieux vaut cinq saisons de bonne qualité qu'une dizaine mauvaise:rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

n'empeche que SFU ça vaut pas "docteur Queen femme médecin"

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


oki je sors


----------



## MACcossinelle (30 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que SFU ça vaut pas "docteur Queen femme médecin"
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...




oui tu connais la sortie hein ? 
 

ça va pas de dire des choses pareilles, c'est comme dire qu'un "trois rivières" ça vaut pas un lagoa......:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Stop FLOOD !!!! Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2005)

Bon, amis floodeurs, allez relire ceci et au dodo pour ce soir.  ce serait dommage de prendre des congés forcés.


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2005)

J'ai dévoré la saison 3,
c'est ma serie préférée en ce moment !
Vivement que je mate la saison 4 !


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> (je suis un BIP !)



Vu ton post, je maintient mes propos. Franchement, sur MacGen il est possible de mettre des gens dans sa liste d'amis, je regrette de ne pas avoir la même chose pour les ennemis, je t'aurais mis dedans.

Tu te prennes pour le centre du monde en pensant que tout le monde se fichent de savoir la fin d'une série, (que tu n'as même pas vu) et je trouve ça lamentable.

Si je ne suis pas contre avoir des infos sur une série, je vais naviguer sur internet et je lis les Spoiler a mes risque et péril. Mais la, ton message n'était pas clairement identifié et tu t'es juste amusé a révéler la fin sans faire de détours.

Et si tu pense que tout va bien juste par qu'un modo a du rectifier ton erreur, je vois que tu as peu de considération pour les gens qui s'occupent de ce forum.

Non, je maintient mon BIP et je dirais même que tu semble être un Troll. Ton plaisir c'est quoi, rigoler en imaginant la tête des gens a qui tu as révéler la fin d'une série ou un film? Tu fais ça ailleurs, tu dois bien t'amuser en tout cas


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne suis pas contre avoir des infos sur une série, je vais naviguer sur internet et je lis les Spoiler a mes risque et péril. Mais la, ton message n'était pas clairement identifié et tu t'es juste amusé a révéler la fin sans faire de détours.




à sa décharge, l'élément narratif qu'il a révélé n'est pas la fin de la série... il a lieu quelques épisodes avant.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Vu ton post, je maintient mes propos. Franchement, sur MacGen il est possible de mettre des gens dans sa liste d'amis, je regrette de ne pas avoir la m&#234;me chose pour les ennemis, je t'aurais mis dedans.
> 
> Tu te prennes pour le centre du monde en pensant que tout le monde se fichent de savoir la fin d'une s&#233;rie, (que tu n'as m&#234;me pas vu) et je trouve &#231;a lamentable.
> 
> ...




Bompi a reconnu son erreur qui a &#233;t&#233; corrig&#233;e, pas la peine d'en rajouter un couche.
Beaucoup dans le bar ferraient mieux de se calmer, je ferme ce sujet, un de plus, vu que c'est devenu un lieu de pol&#233;mique "hors sujet"

Je laisse ouvert par respect pour ceux qui y participent correctement. 
Gwen et Bompi, pas la peine de revenir sur la pol&#233;mique, merci.


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2005)

Bin, l&#224;, c'est ennuyeux, vois-tu, cher mod&#233;rateur ...

Je n'aime pas que l'on me pr&#234;te des intentions que je n'ai pas ni qu'on soit agressif de mani&#232;re injustifi&#233;e.
Sans revenir &#224; autoriser les duels, comme avant Richelieu, je trouve que, d'une certaine mani&#232;re, il faut laisser un droit de r&#233;ponse &#224; l'offens&#233;.

L&#224;, c'est f&#226;cheux car celui qui est attaqu&#233; nomm&#233;ment, c'est ma pomme (c'est moaaa) et je n'ai pas le droit de r&#233;pondre (alors que mon clavier se tortille d'impatience). Mais soyons magnanime (et r&#233;glons &#231;a par MP)

&#192; part &#231;a, Six Feet Under est une belle s&#233;rie dont on peut penser que les producteurs ont raison de l'arr&#234;ter (pour qu'elle reste de bon niveau, justement). Ce qui est dommage est qu'elle soit interdite d'antenne avant 22h maintenant (bikoze interdite au -12 apparemment).
Puisqu'il y a des fans qui suivent : quelle est votre introduction pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e ?
- le p&#232;re No&#235;l motard
- la balle de golf sur la t&#234;te de l'odieuse de chez Gilardi and Cos.
- etc.


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> quelle est votre introduction préférée ?
> - le père Noël motard
> - la balle de golf sur la tête de l'odieuse de chez Gilardi and Cos.
> - etc.




- je me souviens plus très bien mais celle de la voiture a "toit ouvrant"...
- et celle du plongeon...

c'est bizarre mais je ne me souviens presque plus des intro alors que certaines sont surprenantes, voir très surprenantes...


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

perso j'adore le type qui ramasse le journal et tombe de sa voiture... il passe sous les roues de son 4x4 qui n'avait pas le frein à main!


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> perso j'adore le type qui ramasse le journal et tombe de sa voiture... il passe sous les roues de son 4x4 qui n'avait pas le frein à main!




et pas trop détails quand même... 
je suis même pas sur de l'avoir vu


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> - et celle du plongeon...



c'est le type qui est sous acide c'est ça?


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2005)

Je ne m'en souviens pas non plus. Mais c'est vrai que j'ai d&#251; louper 3 ou 4 &#233;pisodes sur l'ensemble des 4 premi&#232;res saisons. Pas mal le coup du 4x4.

Perso, j'aime bien aussi le toit ouvrant (premi&#232;re saison).


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je viens enfin de voir la fin de cette série et c'est vrais que c'est fabuleux, pour moi, c'est la meilleur fin jamais réalisé pour une série quel qu'elle soit. Du grand art.


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> - je me souviens plus très bien mais celle de la voiture a "toit ouvrant"...
> - et celle du plongeon...
> 
> c'est bizarre mais je ne me souviens presque plus des intro alors que certaines sont surprenantes, voir très surprenantes...


j'aime assez la vieille bigote qui meurt en regardant des poupées gonflables monter dans le ciel (saison 4) :love:, croyant tomber sur un signe mystique...

c'est assez inégal en fait, certaines morts sont clairement "comiques", d'autres sont extrêmement cyniques, d'autres "banales"...mais il y a quasiment toujours quelque chose d'important en filigrane (solitude, dévotion, tristesse)

j'attend la saison 5 de pied ferme, du coup je me retape tout depuis le début


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2006)

Et Brenda !!! RRRhhaaaa !!!
Ca va tenir avec.......heu j'dis rien.....


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

Ben voilà ...

Devant les commentaires dithyrambiques lus ici et vus et entendus ailleurs, je viens de passer mon mois de janvier à visionner coup sur coup les deux premières saisons.
C'est vraiment TRÈS TRÈS bien  ! Merci du tuyau !

Je suis assez d'accord avec bompi :



> belle image, bonne bande-son (pas omniprésente), bons scénarios, bons acteurs etc.


Les acteurs en particulier sont excellents ; celui qui interprète le rôle de David est un modèle de professionnalisme, chapeau !

Quelques longueurs dans la saison 2 je trouve. La fin est flippante (Nate se faisant opérer) et complètement frustrante (la saison 2 se termine sans qu'on soit fixé sur l'issue de l'opération).

J'ai beaucoup de mal à imaginer si les personnages sont "outranciers" ou si c'est la finesse et la profondeur de l'observation et de la narration qui me donne cette impression, mais dans tous les cas tous les personnages sont terriblement attachants.

Certains débuts sont des morceaux d'anthologie : le toit ouvrant certes, mais aussi l'étouffement par une saucisse, le casse-pied qui se fait dégommer par sa femme avec une poêle à frire, etc. Génial !!!

Je peux comprendre, bompi, ta déception en apprenant que la série était terminée ...
(Perso, il m'en reste encore trois à découvrir , c'est le bon côté des choses quand on est un lambin comme moi  !)

Vos impressions sur les saisons qui me restent à découvrir ? Y en a-t-il une que vous préfériez particulièrement sur les cinq ?

Bonne soirée !


----------



## bompi (1 Février 2006)

En fait, depuis (presque) le début, on sait qu'il n'y aura que cinq saisons. Mais, comme tu le dis, les personnages sont attachants, chacun à sa manière, avec ses tourments. Ils sont un peu frappadingues mais aussi très humains.

Je n'en dirais pas plus mais le titre du fil, au départ, était un peu plus précis sur un point de la dernière saison ... En fait, par curiosité je suis allé sur le site de HBO pour voir de quoi il retournait : la dernière saison semble inventive !

Pour ta dernière question : la saison 4 m'a paru un peu plus faible, notamment les premiers épisodes, pour repartir et finir en beauté. Mais il est difficile d'établir une hiérarchie stricte (on finit par oublier un peu les "vieux" épisodes).


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2006)

mes deux saison favorite sont la 1 et la 5. Tout se trouve dedans, tout avance bien, les perso changent pas mal et il n'y a pas les longueurs des saisons centrales.


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

Ce soir sur Canal Jimmy !!
Saison 5 !!
J'ai hâte !


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2006)

+1

Seul regret : Jimmy ne passe la série que trois fois par semaine et à des horaires débiles ... Ils filent un coton de piètre qualité, Jimmy, depuis quelque temps.


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Seul regret : Jimmy ne passe la série que trois fois par semaine et à des horaires débiles ... Ils filent un coton de piètre qualité, Jimmy, depuis quelque temps.


Heureusement que le magnetoscope existe !


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2006)

Le mien est cassé ... 'faut que je prenne un machin chose d'enregistrement à disque dur.


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est cassé ... 'faut que je prenne un machin chose d'enregistrement à disque dur.


Arg la tuile...!!!
Quoique ces machin trucs a disk dur, mon oncle s'en est acheté un et ça a l'air bien top. Adios le magneto à bandes toutes pourries, et vive les soirées vidéos enregistées en numerique Dolby THX 5.1 intoo the groove devant une bonne Manzana !
 
(bon ce soir je vais quand même regarder l'épisode que j'ai enregistré hier avec mes vielles VHS :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> (bon ce soir je vais quand même regarder l'épisode que j'ai enregistré hier avec mes vielles VHS :rose: )



Mais non t'embête pas je peux te faire un résumé


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

je crois que je vais gentiment attendre la sortie du dvd, alors s'il vous plait, pas de résumé


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2006)

je ne ferai pas de résumé mais je peux dire que c'est avec plaisir que j'ai retrouvé la famille Fischer.
En regardant l'épisode d'hier soir, après une assez longue période depuis la fin de la saison précédente, j'ai été frappé de nouveau par l'humanité des personnages. Si certains traits de caractères sont du monde de la fiction (ce qui ne gêne en rien, bien évidemment), les personnages doivent faire face à tout ce qui fait le lot de nouzautres les humains.
En ce qui me concerne, l'épisode d'hier soir aborde (frontalement mais avec tact) quelques sujets très proches de préoccupations (heureusement) passées et je suis admiratif devant le travail des scénaristes/acteurs(rices)/réalisateurs(rices) : les réactions sont crédibles, pas de morale à la con, pas de lacrymal minable ... Mais de l'humanité et de la dignité (n'empêche, j'avais l'oeil un brin humidifié ...  )


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non t'embête pas je peux te faire un résumé


Une vraie diablèsse hein !
t'as bien choisi ton avatar toi....


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> je ne ferai pas de résumé mais je peux dire que c'est avec plaisir que j'ai retrouvé la famille Fischer.
> En regardant l'épisode d'hier soir, après une assez longue période depuis la fin de la saison précédente, j'ai été frappé de nouveau par l'humanité des personnages. Si certains traits de caractères sont du monde de la fiction (ce qui ne gêne en rien, bien évidemment), les personnages doivent faire face à tout ce qui fait le lot de nouzautres les humains.
> En ce qui me concerne, l'épisode d'hier soir aborde (frontalement mais avec tact) quelques sujets très proches de préoccupations (heureusement) passées et je suis admiratif devant le travail des scénaristes/acteurs(rices)/réalisateurs(rices) : les réactions sont crédibles, pas de morale à la con, pas de lacrymal minable ... Mais de l'humanité et de la dignité (n'empêche, j'avais l'oeil un brin humidifié ...  )



parfaitement d'accord. Je viens de finir la 1ère saison des Desperate Housewives, et je me suis rendu compte (vous m'excuserez, j'ai pas la cable et pas la télé, donc je connais pas beaucoup de séries) que la grande particularité de 6FU, c'est que cette série fonctionne non pas sur des aventures, des intrigues, mais tout simplement en creusant à mort les personnages. Et comme tu le dis, ces personnages restent justes et crédibles, évoluent, vivent...bref, des personnages qui acquièrent une véritable épaisseur, une grande profondeur, à des années lumières d'autres séries qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec des caricatures de personnages qui sont figés une fois pour toutes et à qui on fait vivre des intrigues pour passer le temps. Les desperate, c'est un peu ça par exemple: dès le premier épisode, tu sais tout sur les personnages et t'as plus rien à attendre d'eux.


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

DesesperatesHW n'a pas du tout la même profondeur que 6FU !!!
même si j'aime bien la retranscription de la carricature des femmes dans cette serie, c'est pas mal fait du tout...
Effectivement il existe très peu de series qui parlent de sujets serieux et réels tels que nous pouvons les vivre. 6FU est très pertinent sur les sentiments que peuvent éprouver les protagonistes.
Il y a aussi Nip/tuck qui rivalise dans l'analyse profonde des personnages. Je vous conseille cette serie aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie diablèsse hein !
> t'as bien choisi ton avatar toi....


Pas diablesse mais _diablotine_ s'il vous plait !

Et puis oh je plaisantais :hein: ... étant moi-même une "sérievore" s'il y à un truc dont j'ai horreur ce sont les résumés de ceux qui on _déjà _vu la série.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> la grande particularité de 6FU, c'est que cette série fonctionne non pas sur des aventures, des intrigues, mais tout simplement en creusant à mort les personnages.


Tu as la bonne formule yvos 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord ; cette série est vraiment intéressante et captivante pour cela.
Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est une impression, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de revoir la saison 1 mais il me semble que la manière de filmer a vraiment changé... il me semble me souvenir d'un style plutôt caméra à l'épaule d'ailleurs j'avais un peu de mal au départ ça tangait trop ... enfin je peux me tromper, personne d'autres n'a eu cette impression ? 
L'éclairage aussi : la qualité de l'image : bref on dirait que c'est plus travaillé (mais bon encore une fois il faudrait que je revois la première saison).

Cette série fait qu'on s'attache à ses personnages (quoique vous me direz je m'attache facilement moi ) et surtout on y croit.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ils filent un coton de piètre qualité, Jimmy, depuis quelque temps.



+1 ... baisse de qualité de Jimmy depuis la rentrée...
Dommage.
Sinon SFU  ... cool de croiser des amateurs de cette série  

@Lorna : le festiv' valait bien  9h de tchou-tchou


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> cool de croiser des amateurs de cette série


difficile de ne pas aimer... 
la 1ere saison m'a completement scotché... la seconde était bien déjantée... la troisième délicieusement insupportable ... la quatrième très sympa ... la cinquième très bien (meme si c'est la dernière  )





			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Lorna : le festiv' valait bien  9h de tchou-tchou


tout à fait d'accord


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> difficile de ne pas aimer...
> la 1ere saison m'a completement scotché... la seconde était bien déjantée... la troisième délicieusement insupportable ... la quatrième très sympa ... la cinquième très bien (meme si c'est la dernière  )
> 
> 
> ...



  
miniAES _Six Feet Under_ ??  :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> miniAES _Six Feet Under_ ??  :rateau:



elle est ou la liste?  :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> elle est ou la liste?  :rateau:



Faut que je devienne rouge


----------



## Philippe (6 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je devienne rouge [/CENTER]


 
Oui ben moi, sur ce, je vais de ce pas me visionner un épisode de la saison 3


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @Lorna : le festiv' valait bien  9h de tchou-tchou


N'en rajoute pas toi ...je n'en aurais certainement pas vu grand chose  ...

Mini ÆS séries ?
Si tu me prends par les sentiments !


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> N'en rajoute pas toi ...je n'en aurais certainement pas vu grand chose


 
perké


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Rhhha lala !
J'ai maté le 1er épisode de la saison 5...
Ca démarre sur les chapeaux de roues, Ca chie des bulles dès le début !
Ca promet !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rhhha lala !
> J'ai maté le 1er épisode de la saison 5...
> Ca démarre sur les chapeaux de roues, Ca chie des bulles dès le début !
> Ca promet !!!


 En plus Lauren Ambrose est de plus en plus belle ...


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En plus Lauren Ambrose est de plus en plus belle ...


Ouaip !
Elle a maigri et est devenue DIVINE !!!
Quand a Brenda pendant son mariage elle est glammour terrible !!!
:love: :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2006)

surtout, soyez discrets et ne décrivez rien par ici sur la saison 5..j'attends les dvd pour savourer et je vous garantis que le premier qui lâche trop d'infos, je lance un contrat à 1 million $US sur sa tête


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> surtout, soyez discrets et ne décrivez rien par ici sur la saison 5..j'attends les dvd pour savourer et je vous garantis que le premier qui lâche trop d'infos, je lance un contrat à 1 million $US sur sa tête



Et puis quand ils decendentt à la cave et qu'ils découvrent un trésor !!! holala c'est top !
Et puis aussi l'accident d'avion de Billy....
NON c'est pas vrai...je déconne 

Je dirait rien motus et bouche cousue


----------



## Philippe (18 Février 2006)

Voilà, c'est fait : j'ai terminé la saison 3.

J'ai beaucoup aimé. Je n'y ai pas retrouvé les quelques longueurs que l'on pouvait trouver dans la saison 2.

Sinon, quel épisode magnifique que ce dernier épisode...

(J'espère ne rien dévoiler, tout le monde ici a sûrement déjà vu cette saison, il n'y a que moi qui aie toujours 2 ou 3 trains de retard.) Pour rappel pour ceux qui sont plus "loin" : la saison 3 est (notamment) celle du mariage de Nate avec Lisa. À la fin on apprend que Lisa est morte.

J'ai eu une intuition, et j'ai fait quelque chose que je ne fais pas souvent : regarder coup sur coup deux épisodes. J'avais envie de connaître le dénouement, même si on s'en doute...  

Je voulais vous rappeler un pasage que personnellement j'ai trouvé extraordinaire : c'est celui où Claire se rend au cimetière où elle rencontre son père, qui l'emmène alors dans son univers. Claire y retrouve Gabriel "métamorphosé" (et heureux : s'il ne l'était pas avant, c'est parce que l'environnement où il évoluait précédemment - la vie - ne lui convenait pas). Ensuite Claire aprçoit Lisa, toute surprise de la voir là et soulagée d'apprendre que Claire n'y est qu'en tant que "visiteuse". Lisa a près d'elle un tout petit bébé : c'est le bébé de Claire, qui vient de se faire avorter ! Lisa promet à Claire de bien s'occuper du bébé, et lui demande en échange de bien veiller sur Maya...

Vraiment j'ai trouvé ce passage bouleversant d'émotion, de justesse et de poésie...

Voilà. Je voulais simplement, peut-être, vous rappeler cet épisode, un des plus beaux pour moi jusqu'à présent.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2006)

On peut décidément coller beaucoup d'épithètes flatteuses à cette série. Ton récit rend parfaitement justice au ton de ces épisodes. On flotte toujours entre gravité et légèreté. La vie est un fardeau mais on aime le porter dirait-on.
J'ai du mal à réfréner mon envie de parler des deux premiers épisodes de cette dernière série (je sais qu'une volée de bois vert m'attend ... gulp ! ) mais, à propos de justesse, décidément, c'est bien le mot. Pour ceux qui ont vu le 2ème épisode de la cinquième année : la dernière scène est très proche d'un instant que j'ai connu et la réaction de Nate, le sentiment que l'on sent chez lui, bon sang !!, c'était vraiment ça.
Et traité avec discrétion et ce fondu au blanc puis noir pour clore l'épisode là-dessus ...


----------



## NED (19 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> On peut décidément coller beaucoup d'épithètes flatteuses à cette série. Ton récit rend parfaitement justice au ton de ces épisodes. On flotte toujours entre gravité et légèreté. La vie est un fardeau mais on aime le porter dirait-on.
> J'ai du mal à réfréner mon envie de parler des deux premiers épisodes de cette dernière série (je sais qu'une volée de bois vert m'attend ... gulp ! ) mais, à propos de justesse, décidément, c'est bien le mot. Pour ceux qui ont vu le 2ème épisode de la cinquième année : la dernière scène est très proche d'un instant que j'ai connu et la réaction de Nate, le sentiment que l'on sent chez lui, bon sang !!, c'était vraiment ça.
> Et traité avec discrétion et ce fondu au blanc puis noir pour clore l'épisode là-dessus ...



Rhalalla !
J'enregistre la suite ce soir....


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2006)

Je trouve que Jimmy fait preuve d'une désinvolture assez ahurissante. À croire que cette série n'intéresse pas grand monde en France.
L'épisode de dimanche était programmé à 0h10 et est rediffusé mercredi à 1h30 du matin ... Sympa, assurément.

J'ai l'impression que, ayant acheté les droits, ils doivent être obligés de diffuser la saison mais que ça les gonfle. Curieux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que Jimmy fait preuve d'une désinvolture assez ahurissante. À croire que cette série n'intéresse pas grand monde en France.
> L'épisode de dimanche était programmé à 0h10 et est rediffusé mercredi à 1h30 du matin ... Sympa, assurément.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que, ayant acheté les droits, ils doivent être obligés de diffuser la saison mais que ça les gonfle. Curieux, non ?


Tens je m'étais interdit de venir jeter un il sur le fil, je n'ai pas pu regarder l'épisode de dimanche ...je ne voulais surtout pas voir de commentaire.
Et puis là, je me rends compte que l'épisode est rediffusé comme tu dis ce soir à 1h30 ou bien ... deux autres fois à 5h00 :rateau:

Donc je suis d'accord avec toi ils sont très sympas :mouais: ouais très sympas.

Et même plus de magnéto pour me sauver  (<-- là je crois qu'on lit bien mon désespoir hein qu'on le lit bien ?)

Bon maintenant va falloir que je tienne jusqu'à 1h30 :hein: ... j'espère qu'il y à de l'anim par ici


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et même plus de magnéto pour me sauver  (<-- là je crois qu'on lit bien mon désespoir hein qu'on le lit bien ?)



oui oui  
tu as bien raison de préciser la signification des smileys, un malentendu est si vite arrivé  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> oui oui
> tu as bien raison de préciser la signification des smileys, un malentendu est si vite arrivé
> :love:


Tiens tu vois tu n'aurais pas mis le --> :love: ... je crois bien que je l'aurais mal pris !  

_hum question intéressée : qui aurait Jimmy, un magnéto et une cassette qui traîne en bon état susceptible de passer quelques jours de vacances dans le sud ouest ?_


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _hum question intéressée : qui aurait Jimmy, un magnéto et une cassette qui traîne en bon état susceptible de passer quelques jours de vacances dans le sud ouest ?_



les vacances c'est pour la cassette ou pour son propriétaire   :love:

c'est quand les prochaines diffusions ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> les vacances c'est pour la cassette ou pour son propriétaire   :love:
> 
> c'est quand les prochaines diffusions ??



Euh je me renseigne si monsieur a des voyages prévus ...

_[là elle se toune vers sa gauche et pose la question, dehors il fait toujours nuit]
[elle revient à son écran]_

Ah ben euh :rose: pour la cassette seulement 

Pour les prochaines diffusions je suis sur leur site mais piouuf ce que ça rame  de sûr ce soir enfin cette nuit à 1h30 et après il y avait deux jours à 5h mais je sais plus quand :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben euh :rose: pour la cassette seulement



Bon ben j'ai pas Jimmy alors   :love: rolleyes: )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai pas Jimmy alors   :love: rolleyes: )



Ça je le savais  (non je m'y fait pas à celui-là il fait ... :hein: bref )
bon bon bon personne pour le magnéto (et les jours de vacances ?  bon ben je vais devoir trouver un tuc à faire jusqu'à 1h30 )


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça je le savais  (non je m'y fait pas à celui-là il fait ... :hein: bref )
> bon bon bon personne pour le magnéto (et les jours de vacances ?  bon ben je vais devoir trouver un tuc à faire jusqu'à 1h30 )



comme venir tailler la bavette en tchat ...
ET moi qui coyait que tu venais pour mes beaux yeux !!!!! C'est pour tuer le temps :rose:   




  :love:​


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai plus de magnétoscope (ça tombe en panne ces choses-là).
Et vous avez-vu comme je suis gentil, je n'ai rien raconté à Lorna. Sympa non ? 

Cela dit, pour les épisodes que tu loupes parce que tu n'as pas envie d'avoir l'air hébétée le lendemain matin au taf', ton quatrième café à la main, l'oeil rougeoyant, bref, sur le site de HBO, il y a les résumés des épisodes (et on n'est pas forcé de lire TOUS les résumés ...)

Mais je les ai quand même tous lus ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus de magnétoscope (ça tombe en panne ces choses-là).
> Et vous avez-vu comme je suis gentil, je n'ai rien raconté à Lorna. Sympa non ?


 Oui c'est sympa ça j'apprécie ! 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, pour les épisodes que tu loupes parce que tu n'as pas envie d'avoir l'air hébétée le lendemain matin au taf', ton quatrième café à la main, l'oeil rougeoyant, bref,


 comment tu sais ça toi ? :rose:




			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> sur le site de HBO, il y a les résumés des épisodes (et on n'est pas forcé de lire TOUS les résumés ...)
> 
> Mais je les ai quand même tous lus ...


je crois que je ne vais pas avoir le choix, j'ai pas tenu jusqu'à l'heure dite :rose: (et puis bon y'en à qui m'ont lâché super tôt aussi )


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose: (et puis bon y'en à qui m'ont lâché super tôt aussi )


 
   
Ha ouais ton mec n'arrive pas a te tenir éveillée  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ha ouais ton mec n'arrive pas a te tenir éveillée
> :love:


 Là je suis _très_ tentée de répondre ...mais ... c'est encore meilleur quand on le garde pour soi 




_j'me vengerai t'en fais pas _​


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

Ouais, bin j'attends l'épisode de ce soir....

En tous cas je ne sais pas si c'est la même production mais va faloir qu'ils fassent attention a ne pas trop utiliser tous le temps les mêmes studios que Deseperate House Wife's....
Sont vraiment pas malins.
Le studio que le Jardinier utilise dans DHW avec une cheminée aux briques blanches : c'est l'appart de Rico et Vanessa dans 6FU. Et dans un des derniers épisodes, on retrouve le bar avec le rodéo mécanique qu'il y a aussi dans DHW.
Pffff....
:hein:


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2006)

Bien vu : je me suis dit 'Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose, ce rodéo ...'
Ce soir, par contre, ils avaient oublié les sous-titre, sur Jimmy donc j'ai pu tester mon niveau d'anglo-américain  [dans l'ensemble ça va mais Brenda et Nate sont un peu durs à suivre ... Bizarrement Durrell et Anthony ne me posent pas de problème [remarque : je ne dis pas qui sont ces deux-là]].


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

M'a fait marré Durrell à essayer de casser la sucette géante...


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

Non, lui, c'est Russell, je pense ...

Les sucettes géantes, ça me fait penser à l'agent de Police Longtarin


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

HO BA ZUT !
IL EST MORT !!
 ​


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

Moi, j'ai rien dit  

Cela étant, quand on est quadra de fraîche date et d'une nature sensible (c'est tout moi, ça), je trouve que cette dernière saison vous fiche un peu le bourdon, genre.
Il y a une mélancolie et un fond de tristesse (spleen, saudade, choisissez !) qui m'atteint !
Ah la la ... Quand je pense que je vais louper les deux prochains épisodes, pfff ...
Et que dans trois épisodes, rideau ! Les boules ...


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai juste dit : il est mort !
On sait pas qui?
Davis,
Keith,
Nat,
Rico,
Georges,
Le chien
???


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

T'as bien fait de ne pas être trop disert : certains pourraient s'en offusquer.
En fait, j'ai lu les résumés de tous les épisodes sur HBO.com et, comme avec toute oeuvre intéressante, je suis captivé car ce n'est pas tant dans les péripéties que dans la qualité de narration et l'inventivité que se trouve l'intérêt de 6FU.
Tous ces personnages sont assez _pathétiques_. Et _sympathiques_. Quoique Margaret Chenowith ... Elle ne donne pas envie d'embrasser la carrière de psychanalyste ...


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste dit : il est mort !
> On sait pas qui?
> Davis,
> Keith,
> ...



Y'avait Billy aussi, et cadet Russel...
j'en ai peut-être oublié d'autres


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de ne pas être trop disert : certains pourraient s'en offusquer.



En effet 

Bon, de tout de façon, il y a toujours des mort dans 6FU, étrange non?


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

En tous cas vu les épisodes que je vois en ce moment, j'ai l'impression que ça va finir en jus de boudin tout ça....


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Et ba voilà,
Il etait sympa le jus de boudin...Mais bon c'est chialor-land quand-même.
Ils auraient pu soigner un peu le truc car les images filmées en DV (claire et sa toyota/ on dirait un pub ...lol) et les images classiques, c'est moyennement maitrisé.
Cependant cette serie aura été l'une de mes préférés.
Snif !


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Qu'appelles-tu "images classiques" ?
C'est vrai que la DV, à la fin, cela fait bizarre, par rapport à tous le reste de la série. Sans doute est-ce voulu.
Et c'est vrai que c'est lacrymal comme tout, cette saison. Cela me provoque un accès de mélancolie assez carabiné ... (même la fin : c'est assez déchirant, non ?)
C'est idiot mais je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que la famille Fischer va me manquer (je suis trop sentimental).


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

Ba je sais pas si les reste est filmé en DV aussi.
A ce moment la du DV style cinéma avec un certain grain (je m'y connais pas trop là).
mais la partie DV Toyota est completement dichotomique avec les autres images. Un problème d'étalonnage, tu est dans la Serie et paf l'image d'après tu est dans une pub automobile!
C'est un peu comme si on melangeait du DV avec du 16mm...vois-tu?
Mais quelqu'un sera mieux m'expliquer techniquement la chose.
En tous ca moi au niveau de l'Oeil, ca m'a fait une impression bizarre.
:hein:


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Pareil.
Surtout que j'avais l'oeil humide (va savoir pourquoi) :rateau:


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

allo les copains, n'en dites pas trop, la saison 5 sort en dvd le 17 mai  ...tant qu'on dit que c'est lacrymal, ça va


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Je t'assure que l'on n'a rien dit (pas que l'envie m'ait manqué mais héroïque je fus).
Lacrymal, certes, mais pas seulement. À la fois optimiste et désespérant. Bref j'ai trouvé ça poignant. Humain.
Cela me rappelle "Angels in America" pour la force de la narration et l'humanité des personnages.

Je crois que je vais me les offrir, ces DVDs ...


----------



## tilub (24 Avril 2006)

Je viens juste de voir le dernier épisode le week-end dernier et je trouve quand même que, malgré toutes ses qualités, la série a un peu mal vieillie.
Ça fait très Santa Barbara à partir de la 4ème saison.
C'était bien dans l'ensemble, mais les scénaristes ont souvent eu recours à "la main de dieu" (càd en réglant le problème d'un claquement de doigts, sans narration logique) pour se sortir de bien des situations.
+1 pour l'humour décalé et l'originalité
- 1 pour l'inspiration et la crédibilité


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Globalement, tous les personnages ont de la peine à vieillir, dans la série


----------



## NED (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Globalement, tous les personnages ont de la peine à vieillir, dans la série



A mon avis,
sauf Billy.


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Il me semble que Billy a un peu de mal de sortir d'un embrouillamini incestueux avec sa soeur. Et sa chère mère n'arrange pas grandement la chose [elle est d'ailleurs un des personnages les plus caricaturaux de la série, en psychanalyste perverse].

Comme dit Jacquemort, il faudrait naître à 40 ans ...


----------



## NED (25 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit Jacquemort, il faudrait naître à 40 ans ...



Ha!
Il est mort Jacques aussi....


----------

